# Power Supply Suggestion Thread(update 2019)



## bssunilreddy (Apr 23, 2017)

Hai,

Power Supply Suggestion thread 2017-18

*s10.postimg.org/9c6hpddtl/Capture.png
*s15.postimg.org/wgi32fs2j/Capture1.png
*s24.postimg.org/vfapv7bqt/Capture2.png

Link for PSU Tier List Download:TinyUpload.com - best file hosting solution, with no limits, totaly free
Source:PSU Tier List (India) - Google Sheet 

Table created by chimera201+

*Edit: Jan 2019*
*


chimera201 said:



			Currently the only recommendations are:
		
Click to expand...

*


chimera201 said:


> *Corsair:*
> *CX/M series (5 years warranty)*
> *TXM series (7 years warranty)*
> *RMx series (10 years warranty)*
> ...


----------



## ssb1551 (Apr 23, 2017)

Kudos!! Quite an extensive list!


----------



## gta5 (Apr 23, 2017)

this list is outdated ... 

-  Old Corsair VS , CX has been discontinued , replaced by new and better version .. 
    ( VS series has now become  good .. with 100 % teapo caps made by HEC )

-  New CX has 5 year warranty .. made by CWT and Great wall both 
   ( old ones are out of stock at many places , so new series must be launching soon in india )

- Then New Cooler master GX storm edition is excellent now ,  made by CWT , with 100 % Japanese caps and 
  in some aspects better than Seasonic s12ii ... for same or better price gx 550 @ Rs 5500 @smcinternational 

- Seasonic s12ii and M12ii are End of life ... going to be replaced with Core and Core +series next quarter

- Coolermaster thunder and B series have been discontinued , replaced by Masterwattlite series .. even the new Elite series now comes with active PFC 

and in my opinion , having this big list on front page doesn't do much good.. 

[Rather have 2 or 3 best models for every price category 
recommendation of which should be based on proper multiple reviews and discussions ..

like 2 or 3 best PSU's under Rs 3000 , under Rs 5000 , under Rs 7000 etc.. that will actually be useful .. 

somebody who is completely new to PSU's  ..   looking at this big list , might get even more confused ...

the list is great , and once updated , add it in addition to the above in link form or 2nd post


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 23, 2017)

*Updated PSU List 2016-17*

Best PSU’s under 3000 (Non-Modular)
Corsair VS350, Corsair VS450, Antec VP450P, Antec BP450PS, Thermaltake TR2 S 500.

Best PSU’s under 4000 (Non-Modular)
Corsair VS450, Corsair VS550, Antec VP550P, Corsair CX430, Thermaltake TR2 600

Best PSU’s under 5000 (Modular, Non-Modular)
Seasonic S12II 430, Corsair VS650, Antec VP650P, Corsair CX450M, Thermaltake TR2 700

Best PSU’s under 6000 (Modular, Non-Modular)
Seasonic S12II520, Corsair CX550M, Antec VP700P, Cooler Master GX550, Thermaltake TR2 800

Best PSU’s under 7000 (Modular, Non-Modular)
Seasonic S12II 620, Seasonic M12II520, Corsair CX650M, Cooler Master GX650, Corsair CS650M

Best PSU’s under 8000 (Modular, Non-Modular)
Seasonic M12II 620, Corsair CX750M, Cooler Master GX750, Corsair CS750M, Silverstone SFX 450


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 23, 2017)

gta5 said:


> this list is outdated ...



Outdated yes last update was Dec 25,2016. But still relevant since the recommended PSUs are still the same.



gta5 said:


> - Old Corsair VS , CX has been discontinued , replaced by new and better version ..
> ( VS series has now become good .. with 100 % teapo caps made by HEC )



Discontinued yes, but still selling...
The new ones aren't in stock.




gta5 said:


> - New CX has 5 year warranty .. made by CWT and Great wall both
> ( old ones are out of stock at many places , so new series must be launching soon in india )



The new CXM series is already in the list. The other ones are still to launch.




gta5 said:


> - Then New Cooler master GX storm edition is excellent now , made by CWT , with 100 % Japanese caps and
> in some aspects better than Seasonic s12ii ... for same or better price gx 550 @ Rs 5500 @smcinternational



Waiting for professional reviews... Don't go on recommending this just yet. Coolermaster has a history of false advertising with PSUs and has only launched this in the Asian market. There could be some flaws that only western professional reviewers can catch...It supports 115V range so it could possibly release in US too. US is the biggest market for quality PSUs and it would be a waste to not release in US unless there is some problem with the PSU...It might be good and they are just probably testing it out in the Asian market first.




gta5 said:


> - Seasonic s12ii and M12ii are End of life ... going to be replaced with Core and Core +series next quarter


Still selling...



gta5 said:


> Coolermaster thunder and B series have been discontinued , replaced by Masterwattlite series .. even the new Elite series now comes with active PFC



Still selling...




gta5 said:


> and in my opinion , having this big list on front page doesn't do much good..
> 
> 
> [Rather have 2 or 3 best models for every price category
> ...



If you try suggesting a PSU to a newbie the first question you will get is why aren't you recommending X, Y, Z PSU? (as if you don't know about them)
The best VFM PSUs are highlighted btw.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 23, 2017)

..


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 24, 2017)

gta5 said:


> this list is outdated ...
> 
> -  Old Corsair VS , CX has been discontinued , replaced by new and better version ..
> ( VS series has now become  good .. with 100 % teapo caps made by HEC )



Are you sure that this is indeed the case?is there any way to check whether a vs450 comprises of teapo or capxxon capacitors?Do the newer units that use teapo caps have some kind of serial no. that can be used to identify them easily?


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 24, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Are you sure that this is indeed the case?is there any way to check whether a vs450 comprises of teapo or capxxon capacitors?Do the newer units that use teapo caps have some kind of serial no. that can be used to identify them easily?



From latest to oldest:
VS400 (CP-9020117 / RPS0021) latest
VS450 (75-001835 / CP-9020096)
VS450 (75-001835 / CP-9020049) 
VS450 (CP-9020009) oldest


----------



## gta5 (Apr 24, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Are you sure that this is indeed the case?is there any way to check whether a vs450 comprises of teapo or capxxon capacitors?Do the newer units that use teapo caps have some kind of serial no. that can be used to identify them easily?



Yes new Vs 400 have 100 % teapo caps.. 

here is a review

Review-Corsair VS400 – f1

and 1 more confirmation 

Corsair VS shiny white label - Page 2 - jonnyGURU Forums

Chimera has given you the serial number .. otherwise there is no Vs 450 with the new models.. The new series consists of VS 400 , 500 , 600 and now the new VS and CX series now has a white label instead of old yellow/green .. 

Use this link as a reference.. 

CORSAIR - PSU Review Database

VS 450 doesn't have Teapo .. it has a mix of Capxon, jun fu , su'scon , aishi caps in secondary , and Capxon/Elite in primary. All are of same class..

As far as i know there is no review of the last Vs 450 model ( CP-9020096 ) .. here is a review of an older version

Corsair VS450 Revie

for the latest VS450 revision .. you can use this Corsair VS 650W as a reference.. 

600 Watt budget PSUs Battle - PC TeK REVIEWS


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 24, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Yes new Vs 400  have 100 % teapo caps..
> 
> here is a review
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this comprehensive info,looks like i am squarely out of luck as mine has the product id:CP-9020096.Even though the older vs series psus have officially been discontinued it seems they are still being sold in india and the newer units don't appear to be in stock anywhere.

Some websites claim that teapo's caps are really not that good either and are plagued by quality issues(quite like capxon in fact)-do you know anything about this?


----------



## gta5 (Apr 24, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks for sharing this comprehensive info,looks like i am squarely out of luck as mine has the product id:CP-9020096.Even though the older vs series psus have officially been discontinued it seems they are still being sold in india and the newer units don't appear to be in stock anywhere.
> 
> Some websites claim that teapo's caps are really not that good either and are plagued by quality issues(quite like capxon in fact)-do you know anything about this?



Yes what is selling is left over old stock

They are  starting to get out of stock ..

Search : Corsair Vs 
Corsair VS 350 Power Supply Unit - Hardwire.in
CORSAIR SMPS CX500 - 500 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION PSU WITH ACTIVE PF
CORSAIR SMPS CX600 - 600 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION PSU WITH ACTIVE PF
Buy Corsair CX 500 W PSU Online | Indi
*hardwire.in/power-supply-units/297-corsair-cx-600-power-supply-unit.html


These new models are selling in other countries , they are probably giving time to indian retailers to sell their old stock first and then launch new series.. 

Teapo caps are far better than Capxon ,junfu , aishi for sure.. none of these taiwanese caps are a match for  japanese one's... 

it also depends on which series they belong to , but Generally Teapo if not subjected to excess heat , can last a long time ..  
but capxon on the other hand are so infamous for failing early..   all this info based on badcaps.net .. you can search there 

but even capxon's will last you 3-4 years if you don't stress your PSU too much ..


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 25, 2017)

India is often treated as the dumping ground for all manners of obsolete and inferior quality products,so its hardly surprising that older vs series psus are still being sold here.Another thing that i find particularly baffling is that in the official product page for vs450,corsair claims that it uses "high quality capacitors" for increased reliability-i wonder why a company of such repute as corsair is deliberately displaying such false info even though these psus use lower-grade capxon caps,is it a bid to lure unsuspecting customers into buying their products by misleading them with inaccurate facts?


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 25, 2017)

Another CoolerMaster PSU review:
Cooler Master MasterWatt Maker 1200 MIJ Rating - Tom's Hardwar

Failed 3.3V transient response tests when it costs 1000$


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 25, 2017)

^^ India make money by buying e-waste from all other countries...


----------



## chimera201 (May 3, 2017)

Announcing Cybenetics Power Supply Rating and Certification Agency


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2017)

After going through the below thread I decided against buying any corsair products for the near future(though I will not recommend against getting corsair,just a personal choice).
Is Corsair Trying To Fool Us?

P.S.The above thread is related to Corsair RAM & is quite technical in nature & not understandable for a majority of typical users.Summary of the above thread is that Corsair is not being honest about their ram technical specifications by burying the exact details in a pile of other not-so-relevant information.


----------



## chimera201 (May 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> After going through the below thread I decided against buying any corsair products for the near future(though I will not recommend against getting corsair,just a personal choice).
> Is Corsair Trying To Fool Us?
> 
> P.S.The above thread is related to Corsair RAM & is quite technical in nature & not understandable for a majority of typical users.Summary of the above thread is that Corsair is not being honest about their ram technical specifications by burying the exact details in a pile of other not-so-relevant information.



Corsair shows the actual speeds on it's product page:
e.g. tech specs tab
Vengeance® — 8GB DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C9)
You see "SPD Speed" and "Tested Speed". You get tested speed by enabling XMP profile.
Actually the more worse offender would be Kingston. They also increase the voltage for the higher speed. The voltage might not conform to JEDEC spec.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2017)

^^That is the whole point.Vengeance is supposed to be a "performance ram" unlike their value series so if they are selling it by highlighting it as 1600C9 ram then it should be enabled by default automatically without any user intervention(aka JEDEC/SPD profile) & should not require manually activating XMP profile(or memory timings) to achieve the same.The point made in that thread was that a few years back Corsair did not do such things & a vengeance 1600C9 ram was exactly what it said without doing any thing on user's end(aka XMP).Now this is not the case.If a person buys vengeance 1600C9 ram today by paying a premium for vengeance brand & simply install it into the system without doing anything else,he/she will be running it at 1333.In that thread the op clearly mentions that Mushkin ram he bought worked exactly as he wanted i.e.without doing anything on his part(aka XMP/manual timings) it ran at 1600 as advertised(note "advertised" not "technical specs" in a secondary link on product page).Also op stated in that thread that running vengeance 1600C9 ram at 1600 using XMP will result in slightly worse timings than a "true 1600 SPD ram" like Mushkin.


----------



## chimera201 (May 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^That is the whole point.Vengeance is supposed to be a "performance ram" unlike their value series so if they are selling it by highlighting it as 1600C9 ram then it should be enabled by default automatically without any user intervention(aka JEDEC/SPD profile) & should not require manually activating XMP profile(or memory timings) to achieve the same.The point made in that thread was that a few years back Corsair did not do such things & a vengeance 1600C9 ram was exactly what it said without doing any thing on user's end(aka XMP).Now this is not the case.If a person buys vengeance 1600C9 ram today by paying a premium for vengeance brand & simply install it into the system without doing anything else,he/she will be running it at 1333.In that thread the op clearly mentions that Mushkin ram he bought worked exactly as he wanted i.e.without doing anything on his part(aka XMP/manual timings) it ran at 1600 as advertised(note "advertised" not "technical specs" in a secondary link on product page).Also op stated in that thread that running vengeance 1600C9 ram at 1600 using XMP will result in slightly worse timings than a "true 1600 SPD ram" like Mushkin.



If that's actually a problem reviewers would have called it out.


Corsair Vengeance Pro CMY32GX3M4A2800C12R
"Booting at DDR3-1333 CAS 9 and 1.50 V at SPD defaults, enthusiast-class motherboards should let you pick this kit's rated DDR3-2800 data rate at 12-14-14-36 timings via its 1.65 V XMP overclocking profile."


G.Skill RipjawsX F3-2400C11Q-32GXM
"We also get some encouragement from the 11-13-13-31 timings of this kit's DDR3-2400 rating, enabled by Intel’s XMP auto-overclocking technology. Prior to enabling that 1.65 V profile, these parts boot at DDR3-1333 CAS 9 and 1.50 V."


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2017)

You are misunderstanding something here,*it is not corsair's achievable performance but the deceptive marketing that is in question.Sure one can run Vengeance 1600CL9 ram at 1600 by using XMP but that's not the point.The point is why it is not by default without using XMP when the same model Vengeance units sold in earlier years could do the same.*

P.S.I think I read in that thread that there are hardly any rams that can run over 1833 without using XMP.Basically there are hardly any rams with JEDEC/SPD profile of above 1833 & even 1833 JEDEC/SPD ram are difficult to find.


----------



## chimera201 (May 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are misunderstanding something here,*it is not corsair's achievable performance but the deceptive marketing that is in question.Sure one can run Vengeance 1600CL9 ram at 1600 by using XMP but that's not the point.The point is why it is not by default without using XMP when the same model Vengeance units sold in earlier years could do the same.*
> 
> P.S.I think I read in that thread that there are hardly any rams that can run over 1833 without using XMP.Basically there are hardly any rams with JEDEC/SPD profile of above 1833 & even 1833 JEDEC/SPD ram are difficult to find.



Check the links that i provided. The other RAMs tested in that review by TH also default at 1333MHz. It's just not Corsair only. Only Patriot one defaults at 1600MHz but is still advertised to have a higher frequency.


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2017)

In first post-Google Sheet to must add a column for Warranty of Years.

It's good to selection


----------



## zook_1599 (May 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Updated PSU List 2017-18*
> 
> Best PSU’s under 3000 (Non-Modular)
> Corsair VS350, Corsair VS450, Antec VP450P, Antec BP450PS, Thermaltake TR2 S 500.
> ...



Sir, I just bought a corsair VS450.
My PC Specs are:
Motherboard: Gigabyte h110m-S2ph,
Processor: i5 7500,
RAM: 8GB,
Graphic Card : AMD RX 480 8GB. 
My problem is my PSU is not running. I bought it from IT Depot,Chennai. I gave the connection properly but its not running. I don't know whether its my PSU's Fault or Motherboard. Waiting for reply.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2017)

zook_1599 said:


> Sir, I just bought a corsair VS450.
> My PC Specs are:
> Motherboard: Gigabyte h110m-S2ph,
> Processor: i5 7500,
> ...


Post a photograph as how you connected.
Did you connect the 8pin power cable & 24pin power cable to the motherboard along with 8pin pcie power cable to the graphics card.
Did you turn on the switch on the backside of your PSU.
Check that and confirm.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## zook_1599 (May 25, 2017)

Sir here is the image.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2017)

Did you again recheck every connection you did until now?
If the problem persists then it's your PSU which is at fault.
You need to change it.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## zook_1599 (May 25, 2017)

Ok Thak you. This is what i want to know. Thanks again.


----------



## gta5 (May 25, 2017)

zook_1599 said:


> Sir, I just bought a corsair VS450.
> My PC Specs are:
> Motherboard: Gigabyte h110m-S2ph,
> Processor: i5 7500,
> ...



If the PSU is newly bought , better replace it  now with something better quality.. Rx 480 is a 150W card , if not possible right now because of budget , don't use it for more than 2 years..


----------



## zook_1599 (May 25, 2017)

gta5 said:


> If the PSU is newly bought , better replace it  now with something better quality.. Rx 480 is a 150W card , if not possible right now because of budget , don't use it for more than 2 years..



Any Suggestion for PSU???


----------



## gta5 (May 25, 2017)

zook_1599 said:


> Any Suggestion for PSU???



Seasonic S12II 520 @ 5.5k .. it can last you 7-8 years easily  and safely on average ( unless you are  unlucky) , has a 5 year warranty as well ..
expensive compared to Vs  ,  but worth it...

edit - not safely , Does not have OCP and UVP on 12v


----------



## zook_1599 (May 25, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Seasonic S12II 520 @ 5.5k .. it can last you 7-8 years easily  and safely on average ( unless you are  unlucky) , has a 5 year warranty as well ..
> expensive compared to Vs  ,  but worth it...


Any PSU under 4.5k ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2017)

zook_1599 said:


> Any PSU under 4.5k ??


ANTEC SMPS VP550P V2 - 550 WATT 80 PLUS CERTIFICATION PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## zook_1599 (May 25, 2017)

Okay i'll check in the shop. Thank You.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 29, 2018)

Cybenetics Announces New ETA-230V and LAMBDA-230V Certifications


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 3, 2018)

It seems like Antec's new Earthwatts Gold Pro series based on Seasonic's Focus Gold platform with 7 yrs warranty is available.

ANTEC SMPS EA550G PRO - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU

Competition is Corsair's TXM series:
CORSAIR SMPS TX550M - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 3, 2018)

^which is the better one among these two?on mdcomputers the antec psu is listed as having 3 years warranty.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> It seems like Antec's new Earthwatts Gold Pro series based on Seasonic's Focus Gold platform with* 7 yrs warranty *is available.
> 
> ANTEC SMPS EA550G PRO - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU
> 
> ...



are you sure the antec one comes with 7 years of warranty? I can only see 3 years from many shopping  sites.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2018)

the psu list here is so exhausted that picking the right one is really troublesome.!

BTW, there are new PSUs from cooler master in the budget segment namely mwe and mw lite. Did anyone see any reliable review of the lower watt units(450W,500W)?


----------



## gta5 (Mar 3, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> the psu list here is so exhausted that picking the right one is really troublesome.!
> 
> BTW, there are new PSUs from cooler master in the budget segment namely mwe and mw lite. Did anyone see any reliable review of the lower watt units(450W,500W)?



""roughly""

"MWE" is equivalent  to old Corsair VS class (yellow) ..

"Masterwatt lite" is "slightly" better than new  Corsair VS class ( white )( not yet launched here ) - mostly Teapo caps ,

[Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite 500W Userreview

"MWE bronze" is much better than new Corsair VS  with DC-DC  design-  mostly Teapo caps ,

all of the above have 3 year warranty

CX (non modular ) is better than all of the above  , with 5 year warranty .. though there are 2 variants ..

and it is better if you replace your VP450P now , been 5 years iirc ? ..


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 3, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you sure the antec one comes with 7 years of warranty? I can only see 3 years from many shopping  sites.



Yes it's the new Seasonic model. The older models had 3 yrs warranty. Indian websites just changed the model name and updated pics.
Antec EAG PRO 550W


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Yes it's the new Seasonic model. The older models had 3 yrs warranty. Indian websites just changed the model name and updated pics.
> Antec EAG PRO 550W



 nice. good quality psus now at affordable rates!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> ^which is the better one among these two?on mdcomputers the antec psu is listed as having 3 years warranty.


SEASONIC M12II-620 EVO SMPS -- EVO SERIES 620 WATT 80 PLUS® BRONZE CERTIFICATION FULLY MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC (SS-620GM2)

Sent from my Smartron SRT kT5524 using Tapatalk


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2018)

gta5 said:


> "MWE" is equivalent  to old Corsair VS class (yellow) ..



if it really belongs to VS class, I doubt cooler master will be confident enough to provide 5 years of warranty on it!



> "Masterwatt lite" is equivalent to new Corsair VS class ( white )( not yet launched here ) - mostly Teapo caps



I asked cooler master FB page which is better mwe or mw lite, they said mwe. lower watt units are for Asian market only, so finding reviews of such units will be difficult.



> "MWE bronze" is better than new Corsair VS  with DC-DC  design-  mostly Teapo caps ,
> 
> all of the above have 3 year warranty
> 
> CX (non modular ) is better than above  , with 5 year warranty .. though there are 2 variants ..



Cooler master increased warranty on mwe and mw lite from 3 years to 5 years for few countries. 
btw are you talking about the green labelled cx450 and white labelled one?



> and it is better if you replace your VP450P now , been 5 years iirc ? ..



yeah. this month it was supposed to be 5 years old,but sadly it stopped working in January this year. Just ordered corsair cx450 from mdcomputers. I am waiting for its dispatch.
I think vp450p from antec will last for around 2-3 years.  When it was about 2 years and few months it failed. That time when I purchased it, I was lucky enough to get warranty extended to 4 years from usual 2( now I think it comes with 3 years). I got a new unit back and it has failed too just after 2 years and few months.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> SEASONIC M12II-620 EVO SMPS -- EVO SERIES 620 WATT 80 PLUS® BRONZE CERTIFICATION FULLY MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC (SS-620GM2)
> 
> Sent from my Smartron SRT kT5524 using Tapatalk



seasonic has discontinued m12 ii and s12 ii series PSUs replacing it with new core, core+ focus series etc. Either that PSU may be an old stock or they forgot to update their website!


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 3, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> if it really belongs to VS class, I doubt cooler master will be confident enough to provide 5 years of warranty on it!



Cooler Master had a history of displaying fake wattages


----------



## gta5 (Mar 4, 2018)

> Cooler master increased warranty on mwe and mw lite from 3 years to 5 years for few countries.



strange they have MWE  bronze at 3 years , but mention MWE and Masterwatt lite as 5 years for india..

and in below coloum where it is mentioned for All regions they have it at 3 years

MWE 450 costs Rs 2300 only..



> btw are you talking about the green labelled cx450 and white labelled one?



No,  green is discontinued and it had no cx450 , only 430

both are white label ones with same CP number with 5 year warranty on both.. there are 2 OEMs for new CX series,  great wall and CWT..



> yeah. this month it was supposed to be 5 years old,but sadly it stopped working in January this year. Just ordered corsair cx450 from mdcomputers. I am waiting for its dispatch.
> I think vp450p from antec will last for around 2-3 years.  When it was about 2 years and few months it failed. That time when I purchased it, I was lucky enough to get warranty extended to 4 years from usual 2( now I think it comes with 3 years). I got a new unit back and it has failed too just after 2 years and few months.



ohh..  didn't knew that and i was thinking you were very lucky to have Capxons last you 5 years .. and when did your motherboard fail ? n. did you tried getting mobo repaired as it was good quality ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 4, 2018)

gta5 said:


> strange they have MWE  bronze at 3 years , but mention MWE and Masterwatt lite as 5 years for india..
> 
> and in below coloum where it is mentioned for All regions they have it at 3 years
> 
> MWE 450 costs Rs 2300 only..



that could be some error. as far as I know,  cooler master provides 5 years of warranty on mwe ,mw lite and mwe bronze for purchases made after January this year.

Ya mwe450 @ rs.2300 with 5 years of warranty, something is certainly wrong with cooler master 



> ohh..  didn't knew that and i was thinking you were very lucky to have Capxons last you 5 years .. and when did your motherboard fail ? n. did you tried getting mobo repaired as it was good quality ?


 
motherboard failed in January this year  . it needs chip level servicing and I am yet to find a good repairing shop here. will be repairing it if the cost is affordable.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> that could be some error. as far as I know,  cooler master provides 5 years of warranty on mwe ,mw lite and mwe bronze for purchases made after January this year.
> 
> Ya mwe450 @ rs.2300 with 5 years of warranty, something is certainly wrong with cooler master
> 
> ...


If the motherboard is MSI then have it repaired from Acro Engineering who does RMA for MSI. They have done a great job in replacing my 4th gen mobos whole chipset when it got  damaged in a thunder strike last year.

Sent from my Smartron SRT kT5524 using Tapatalk


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 4, 2018)

^^ it is an intel board.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ it is an intel board.


Intel Warranty Support Customer Service Center
Online Service Center
Ask the Intel Service Center whether they can repair your motherboard on a nominal charge.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 4, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> It seems like Antec's new Earthwatts Gold Pro series based on Seasonic's Focus Gold platform with 7 yrs warranty is available.
> 
> ANTEC SMPS EA550G PRO - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU
> 
> ...



hmm i don't think that is seasonic based , but this appears to be FSP based .. a few  reasons

1) Compare pics on mdcomputers and antec website , the new series has a redesigned logo in centre of fan .. new one has Antec written in gold/yellow , whereas MDcomputer and the amazon buyer box pics have it written in white at the centre of FAN

2) Seasonic based is 92 % efficient , whereas older EAG gold "PRO"  says 91 % efficient and the one received by amazon buyer  says 91 % max efficiency if you check his side box pic

3) if you compare the BOX pic shown in this  antec link and compare it to the pics posted by person on Amazon..you will see they are a lot different ,

EA550G
*www.amazon.in/Antec-EA550G-PRO-ANTEC/dp/B075V3GF4X/

4) one of the buyer itself mentions this is FSP aurum based


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 4, 2018)

gta5 said:


> hmm i don't think that is seasonic based , but this appears to be FSP based .. a few  reasons
> 
> 1) Compare pics on mdcomputers and antec website , the new series has a redesigned logo in centre of fan .. new one has Antec written in gold/yellow , whereas MDcomputer and the amazon buyer box pics have it written in white at the centre of FAN
> 
> ...



Hmm would be bad if there are 2 models with exactly the same model name. The older models didn't have the "PRO" label.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 4, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Hmm would be bad if there are 2 models with exactly the same model name. The older models didn't have the "PRO" label.



It does have the pro label .. check the pics posted by Buyer on amazon  or mdcomputers /theitdepot pics , not the product pic posted by seller  on amazon .. if you check the pic posted by buyer has month of import  showing April 2017  .. and Antec announced the seasonic based sometime in dec 2017

there was also simple 550g series without pro label but likely different from older FSP 550g pro series


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 13, 2018)

It seems like they are the old ones 
Got this service center catalogue dated 5/7/2017
Damn didn't know there existed an Earthwatts Gold Pro with 3 yrs warranty before. It was never on Antec's website or any PSU review or aggregator sites.

*s19.postimg.org/e2xgg5iyr/Capture.png 


Antec is dead now in India. Corsair is the first to introduce the new models. Corsair pretty much has a monopoly now in the Indian market. Good thing they haven't realized this yet


----------



## damien66 (Mar 16, 2018)

According to the list, the Antec VP450P has no certification but the Corsair VS450 is 80+ certified. Yet the VP450P is a higher tier, why?


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 16, 2018)

damien66 said:


> According to the list, the Antec VP450P has no certification but the Corsair VS450 is 80+ certified. Yet the VP450P is a higher tier, why?



The list is outdated right now (no competition in the market right now only Corsair has introduced new models). But back then the Antec VP450P was overall better than the Corsair VS450 in terms of build quality, components and performance. Since then there has been 3 iterations of the Corsair VS series. The latest one is either on par or better than Antec VP450P. You should check the part numbers to see if its the latest one or not.

From oldest to latest:
VS450 (CP-9020009)
VS450 (75-001835 / CP-9020049) 
VS450 (75-001835 / CP-9020096)
VS450 (CP-9020170)

But then again Corsair VS series isn't recommended. At the very least one should get a Corsair CX (latest model).


----------



## gta5 (May 13, 2018)

New corsair VS white version available in India now . CP- 9020170

Warranty seems to have increased to 5 years

Corsair Increases the Warranty from 3 to 5 Years for VS Series PSUs in India | NCNONLINE


----------



## BurchSung (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi...as per my knowledge Coolermaster has a history of false advertising with PSUs and has only launched this in the Asian market. There could be some flaws that only western professional reviewers can catch.It supports 115V range so it could possibly release in US too.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi PSU pros... calling you to help me here: Looking for best PSU for my Core i5 4570 and RX 480 PC


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 30, 2018)

Corsair CX450 PSU Review: Two Flavors, Tested and Compared


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Corsair CX450 PSU Review: Two Flavors, Tested and Compared


Well time to put Corsair CX450/550 as the minimum psu to recommend for any pc config.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 31, 2018)

Referring to an old discussion

Seems like some sites have updated the warranty period to 7 years (half update in some cases, different in desc/spec )

MD - EA550G Pro - Rs. 5800
MD - EA650G Pro - Rs. 6630
MD - EA750G Pro - Rs. 7150

Prime - EA650G Pro - Rs. 6150
Prime - EA750G Pro - Rs. 6800

ITDepot - EA750G Pro - Rs. 7925

Competitor is Corsair TXM series:

MD - TX550M - Rs 5550
MD - TX650M - Rs. 6500
MD - TX750M - Rs. 8070

Prime - TX650M - Rs. 6572

ITDepot - TX650M - Rs. 6760
ITDepot - TX750M - Rs. 8585

Corsair Vengeance Series also seems to be listed on mdcomputers


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 1, 2018)

^^ How are the Antec EarthWatt series? Are they better than the TX series of Corsair?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 1, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ How are the Antec EarthWatt series? Are they better than the TX series of Corsair?



I would say they are more or less the same quality except that the Antec's OEM is Seasonic whereas Corsair's are made by Great Wall.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 1, 2018)

Interesting Circle has 4 80+ Bronze(230V EU) certified PSUs.
CLEAResult Plug Load Solutions

@rakesh_sharma23  Could you review one of these?


----------



## zcream (Sep 3, 2018)

Need a PSU for my 6 core rig. I think the old antec 650w is coming out as I have a beefy 780 ti hanging off it

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 3, 2018)

zcream said:


> Need a PSU for my 6 core rig. I think the old antec 650w is coming out as I have a beefy 780 ti hanging off it
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk



CORSAIR SMPS RM550X - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION FULLY MODULAR PSU


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cooler Master Masterwatt Lite 600W 230V Review



> *Performance (40% of the final score)* - this is going to get interesting. We'll start with the efficiency. Promised 80 Plus White for Europe, this unit delivered on that so no deductions there. The S&C point does take a small hit due to the power on spike on the standby rail, so half a point comes off there. Ripple control was very good on the 12V side of things, half a point off there, but the 5V rail was also out of spec by 5mV which will remove another point from the score (half for not being excellent, another half for coloring outside the ATX lines). And finally... the regulation. Under the old scoring method, this would do well. But this unit has hardware breaking readings in _both_ of the crossload tests, forcing me to change my whole methodology just to accommodate it. With the change, this unit comes in at an average of 13.54%... this is well outside ATX spec, which means it loses all scoring points possible for regulation. Since that part of the score stops at the 5% ATX limit, that'll be another 2.5 point deduction. What's that add up to? A *5.5* total score for this area. Barely above average, but that looks more than fair to me given where this unit is placed in the market.
> 
> *Functionality (20% of the final score)* - this unit is lacking in a lot of ways, here, but not in all the ways I was expecting. This is a bargain unit, and the number of accessories reflects this. I can't score against that. What I can and will score against is the usual stuff. No modularity? One full point off. Partially sleeved? Half a point removed. Cannot run below 200V? A full point down. Hardwired Berg connector from the 20th century? Half a point goes. But I'll stop there. Documentation was surprisingly good, and we still had thermal fan control. That's about all we can expect from a unit this far down in the budget pile. *7*.
> 
> ...



They mention mdcomputers. mdcomputers getting worldwide recognition


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2018)

So they just fly to India to buy any cheap computer parts? Is the flight cost more than the difference in price for them!


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 15, 2018)

Vyom said:


> So they just fly to India to buy any cheap computer parts? Is the flight cost more than the difference in price for them!



They are just saying for today's "price quote" we are going to India today since it's not listed on their stores yet.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 17, 2018)

I have a question about a seasonic s12ii 620 psu that i have in my rig.

It was bought in 2017,very recently i noticed that when the system is idle,its outputting 3.40V on the 3.3v rail-while under load it dips to around 3.36V.

What concerns me is that the idle voltage is rather close to the upper threshold of the ATX tolerance limit of 3.465v-so is it safe to continue using this psu?

The measurements were taken using Hwinfo-while they might not have been accurate,i just would like to know whether its a good idea to use the psu in this condition or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

First of all,like you said,hwinfo(or any other software monitoring software for voltage) readings are not reliable.Second,3.3V rail is quite insignificant compared to 12V rail.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 17, 2018)

I never bothered to check the output on this psu's 3.3v rail earlier-i just noticed it by accident recently while monitoring my cpu's temps during an hour long gaming session.

The output of all rails seem stable and within prescribed limits,only the 3.3v output appears to be a bit on the higher side.

Which devices actually draw any kind of power from the 3.3v rail?Are there any signs of system instability that i might notice if the voltages on this rail go out of spec?

( PS:I am aware that there are quite a few others in this forum who too are using this psu in their builds-i would be much obliged if they could check the 3.3v output of their psu using hwinfo (or any other utility of their choice)and report it here,thanks.)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

@chimera201 might be knowing more about this but as far as I know 12V rail is the most important.Also if you haven't experienced any system stability issues till now then most likely everything is ok.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> I have a question about a seasonic s12ii 620 psu that i have in my rig.
> 
> It was bought in 2017,very recently i noticed that when the system is idle,its outputting 3.40V on the 3.3v rail-while under load it dips to around 3.36V.
> 
> ...



It's still within limits. HWInfo reports readings from the motherboard sensor not directly from PSU cables. Deviations are expected. 3.3V is rarely used now. Some old chips on the mobo might be using it, PCI slots, SATA, etc. It's not going to cause any issues. Seriously the PC would be unstable before you even see a out of spec reading. HWInfo is just good for monitoring temperatures so you know when it's time to clean your PC or apply thermal paste.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 8, 2019)

Seems like Corsair Vengeance series is in the market with 100% Japanese capacitors, semi-passive operation, multi-rail switch, 5 year warranty. Made by HEC. Doesn't look like it's worth it at this price. Unnecessary features adding to the cost.

Buy Online | CORSAIR VENGEANCE 650M 650 Watt 80 PLUS Silver Certified SMPS CP-9020175-UK | Price in India
Buy Online | CORSAIR VENGEANCE 750M 750 Watt 80 PLUS Silver Certified SMPS CP-9020176-UK | Price in India
POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR VENGEANCE SERIES 650M - 650 WATT 80 PLUS SILVER CERTIFIED PSU
POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR VENGEANCE SERIES 750M - 750 WATT 80 PLUS SILVER CERTIFIED PSU

*www.cybenetics.com/code/pdf.php?id=iyf
*www.cybenetics.com/code/pdf.php?id=sbN
*www.cybenetics.com/code/pdf.php?id=DWi
*www.cybenetics.com/code/pdf.php?id=LrF


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2019)

Looks like TXM is still the reliable option,still don't trust earthwatts pro gold enough till more buyers confirm it is the latest version which is selling in market.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 19, 2019)

Can anyone share their views on the corsair Rmx 1000 psu? Someone i know is selling off a RMA'd rmx 1000 for roughly 8k-is it worth buying at this price? Its 1 year old,so i think it has around 9 years worth of warranty remaining still.

But are these psus reliable?Even they are supposed to be top of the line,a considerable no of user reviews i found on sites like amazon,newegg etc seemed to indicate that upon prolonged usage,some of the cables in this particular model tend to overheat and melt,thereby damaging any device which might be connected to it.Are these isolated/exceptional cases or might be the result of some design flaw/glitch which may exist in these psus(esp. the 1000w model)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2019)

RM1000X is one of the rare psu to get a 10/10 rating at jonnyguru,also read the below thread(all two & a half pages) for some amusing discussion:
any way to fix critical RM1000x flaw? (modify default fan speed)) - jonnyGURU Forums

Also this:
burn smell coming from psu - jonnyGURU Forums

However do note that a 1000w psu may need a 1.5kva UPS even if the actual system load is much less(say 200-300w). It may still work but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> RM1000X is one of the rare psu to get a 10/10 rating at jonnyguru,also read the below thread(all two & a half pages) for some amusing discussion:
> any way to fix critical RM1000x flaw? (modify default fan speed)) - jonnyGURU Forums
> 
> Also this:
> ...


Why will it need need a 1.5kva ups to work? Is it not compatible with regular 500/600 va upses?


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> RM1000X is one of the rare psu to get a 10/10 rating at jonnyguru,also read the below thread(all two & a half pages) for some amusing discussion:
> any way to fix critical RM1000x flaw? (modify default fan speed)) - jonnyGURU Forums
> 
> Also this:
> ...


I have doubt. If the fan starts only after reaching certain high temps then why didn't it start when the OP in that thread used hair dryer over PSU?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I have doubt. If the fan starts only after reaching certain high temps then why didn't it start when the OP in that thread used hair dryer over PSU?


Who knows,maybe he did it incorrectly or maybe it was not enough.The fact is that veterans there(incl jonnyguru himself) clearly discarded any mass failure report of this model.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Why will it need need a 1.5kva ups to work? Is it not compatible with regular 500/600 va upses?


UPS provides 60% of their VA rating as actual power so a 600VA ups provides 360W of power.Your actual system load maybe less than that while using a 1000W psu but during the power cut,depending on various factors & for a few milli seconds,there might be a load near to max capacity of psu(in this case 1000w) which will not be supported by a 600VA/800VA/even 1000VA ups. It may work but are you willing to take the chance(on the other hand a 1.5KVA ups will work for sure).


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 21, 2019)

It seems the folks over at jonnyguru are somewhat biased towards corsair-they clearly don't wish to entertain any claims that the psu may be faulty by design.

Acc. To corsair's official specs, the fan in this model is governed by the load on the psu-it doesn't seem affected by the ambient temperature. That may be the reason why it didn't start in case of the user who blew in hot air  using his hair dryer as the psu was not adequately loaded.

This may be risky and might explain why many users have reported that the connectors in the psu are susceptible to melting on prolonged usage. 

In hot countries like ours the ambient temps reach alarming levels even under normal circumstances,despite that if the fan doesn't start it may cause the components to heat up and melt.


I was keen on buying this psu to replace my seasonic s12ii 620,but i don't know whether it will be the right thing to do or not,especially because i have a 650va ups. I can't afford to replace both right now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2019)

Corsair RMx Series 1000 W Review
You can see in the chart that at 500W load fan rpm was zero & delta was 13C for ambient temp rang of 34-47C.So the max temp was 47+13=60C which I don't think is enough to melt connector. Anyway I never recommend getting a 1000w psu anyway for a typical user even if available at same price as,say,a 750w model.Main reason being suspected ability of UPS to handle such a psu. Better get Corsair TXM series or even latest CXx5x series. Seasonic S12II should be good enough if it is not too old.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2019)

@chimera201 Corsair CX650M PSU Verdict - Tom's Hardware  Is this the same model currently being sold on Indian sites?If yes then isn't it better than latest CXx5x series.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> @chimera201 Corsair CX650M PSU Verdict - Tom's Hardware  Is this the same model currently being sold on Indian sites?If yes then isn't it better than latest CXx5x series.



That's just the semi-modular version which is also slightly more expensive than the non-modular version.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 26, 2019)

We should remove the year from title of this thread


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2019)

Let it remain until @chimera201 put some updated list in first post else it may confuse some(current list is outdated just like thread title).


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 26, 2019)

Currently the only recommendations are:

Corsair:
CX/M series (5 years warranty)
TXM series (7 years warranty)
RMx series (10 years warranty)

Antec:
Earthwatts Gold Pro (7 years warranty <-- make sure)

Any models from Cooler Master or Thermaltake doesn't beat these and Seasonic has outdated PSUs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2019)

PSU Hierarchy 2019 - Power Supply Unit Tier List [Ultimate List]


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2019)

Buy Antec HCG-1000-EXTREME at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in

Its worth to buy this price...?

Instead of 550W, buying 1000W impact on Electricity Bill?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2019)

No.The CXx5x series of Corsair is much better than Antec High Current Gamer series.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Seasonic has outdated PSUs


Really? Has Seasonic ramped down production? Seasonic PSUs are pretty good quality though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Really? Has Seasonic ramped down production? Seasonic PSUs are pretty good quality though.


Their latest models are not available in India,only old discontinued/about to be discontinued models are available which can't be recommended nowadays especially with corsair latest CX series.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No.The CXx5x series of Corsair is much better than Antec High Current Gamer series.



Ok, I mean if you choose above 550W, Consumption of Electricity Bill will increase?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Ok, I mean if you choose above 550W, Consumption of Electricity Bill will increase?


No,psu use only that much power which is required by the system+some extra energy waste as no machine is 100% efficient. Even a 1000w psu will consume ~110w if system load is ~100w. Only thing is your ups might not be able to support it even if actual power load of system is less than ups capacity.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 20, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Buy Antec HCG-1000-EXTREME at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in
> 
> Its worth to buy this price...?
> 
> Instead of 550W, buying 1000W impact on Electricity Bill?



I was thinking how did I miss this, then I saw it's on sale at 50% discount. At this price it's really great. PSU only consumes as much power as your PC needs. The only thing to worry about high power supplies is the inrush current and maybe weight if you have an issue with portability. If the PSU doesn't have a good inrush current limiter it could damage your breakers/fuses in the electrical grid at your home. But it looks like it does have a good enough inrush limiter.

Antec HCG1000 Extreme Rating - Tom's Hardware


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 20, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Really? Has Seasonic ramped down production? Seasonic PSUs are pretty good quality though.



The new Seasonic models haven't been introduced in the Indian market yet. But you can find them in the Antec models. For example, Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro is basically a Seasonic Focus model.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No,psu use only that much power which is required by the system+some extra energy waste as no machine is 100% efficient. Even a 1000w psu will consume ~110w if system load is ~100w. Only thing is your ups might not be able to support it even if actual power load of system is less than ups capacity.



I have UPS (APC Back-UPS ES 650 4 Outlet)....I have to choose upto 650W?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> I was thinking how did I miss this, then I saw it's on sale at 50% discount. At this price it's really great. PSU only consumes as much power as your PC needs. The only thing to worry about high power supplies is the inrush current and maybe weight if you have an issue with portability. If the PSU doesn't have a good inrush current limiter it could damage your breakers/fuses in the electrical grid at your home. But it looks like it does have a good enough inrush limiter.
> 
> Antec HCG1000 Extreme Rating - Tom's Hardware



Compare to others sites, less in MD Computers. I think instead of 750W, for better to get 1000W?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> I was thinking how did I miss this, then I saw it's on sale at 50% discount. At this price it's really great. PSU only consumes as much power as your PC needs. The only thing to worry about high power supplies is the inrush current and maybe weight if you have an issue with portability. If the PSU doesn't have a good inrush current limiter it could damage your breakers/fuses in the electrical grid at your home. But it looks like it does have a good enough inrush limiter.
> 
> Antec HCG1000 Extreme Rating - Tom's Hardware


Then why is this placed two tiers below corsair latest CX(grey) series in linustechtips v3 psu tier list( PSU Tier List 3.0 ). Tomshardware review also mentioned one of the cons as big voltage drop on 3.3V rail. TX850M is available for 8799 & will suffice for almost any user so why unnecessarily spend on a bigger & inferior psu when one doesn't even need that extra power.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Compare to others sites, less in MD Computers. I think instead of 750W, for better to get 1000W?


Do you even need 1000W?Just because something is available for discount doesn't mean you should get it too even if you don't need it. 1000w psu is only for extreme overclockers & miners running multiple gpus. For everyone else even a 850w psu is more than enough.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2019)

shreeux said:


> I have UPS (APC Back-UPS ES 650 4 Outlet)....I have to choose upto 650W?


UPS VA rating is different from actual power load it can provide.Multiply any UPS VA rating by 0.6(aka 60%) to get actual power load capacity. A 600VA ups can support a max of (600*0.6)=360W.You can even use 1000W psu & as long as actual system load stays below 300W,a 600VA ups should work assuming your 1000w psu during power cut doesn't draw power more than actual system load(it is a technical concept,basically during power cut a psu can draw power more than actual system load(but always less than its max capacity) which may be more than your ups capacity hence the review of psu).


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 20, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then why is this placed two tiers below corsair latest CX(grey) series in linustechtips v3 psu tier list( PSU Tier List 3.0 ). Tomshardware review also mentioned one of the cons as big voltage drop on 3.3V rail. TX850M is available for 8799 & will suffice for almost any user so why unnecessarily spend on a bigger & inferior psu when one doesn't even need that extra power.



Antec had HCG before (with 3 and 5 yrs warranty) as well like the old Earthwatts Gold Pro. This is a newer model with 10 yrs warranty based on the new Seasonic Focus Gold platform. Now if mdcomputers is faking it that's another thing. But I agree that 1000W is overkill for anything.

Old model:
*images.hardocp.com/images/articles/129453478691ypjXgw9F_3_5_l.jpg *images.hardocp.com/images/articles/129453478691ypjXgw9F_3_4_l.jpg

New model:
*img.purch.com/r/711x457/aHR0cDovL21lZGlhLmJlc3RvZm1pY3JvLmNvbS9PL0UvNzg2MjU0L29yaWdpbmFsL3BzdV9ib3R0b20uanBn *img.purch.com/r/711x457/aHR0cDovL21lZGlhLmJlc3RvZm1pY3JvLmNvbS9PL0gvNzg2MjU3L29yaWdpbmFsL3BzdV90b3BfcmVhci5qcGc=


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

Corsair SF750 SFX Platinum Power Supply Review | KitGuru


----------



## chimera201 (May 14, 2019)

Corsair VS450 Rating - Tom's Hardware



> If you don't have increased demands from your power supply and want to spend the least amount possible, the Corsair VS450 deserves a consideration. For starters it managed to survive all of my tests, including the super tough protection features testing, although I should note that I decided to terminate the over power protection evaluation earlier, once I saw bottom low voltages at +12V. The fact is that with *$40 (£31) *you shouldn't be extra picky, especially when it comes to a power supply.
> 
> It was a nice surprise to see a longer than 17ms hold-up time, given that in the majority of budget power supplies the bulk caps are undersized to restrict the cost. Moreover, the power ok signal is accurate. Corsair provides a three-year warranty to this product, so naturally its engineers have faith in this platform. Inside, only Teapo caps are used, which in general are considered of good quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2019)

> *If you install this unit into a chassis with a good airflow and manage to keep the internal temperatures below 30 degrees Celsius, it will easily outlive the provided warranty.*



That seems a bit difficult especially in regions where summer temps crosses 40C easily(I am assuming this based on my own low power G620 pc(1 intake & 1 exhaust case fan) mobo temp readings in software in a non-ac room).


----------



## chimera201 (May 14, 2019)

Yeah pretty much half the country lives at 40°C 

The reason for that statement is VS450 uses a Teapo cap rated at 85°C for the primary. All caps on CX450 e.g. are rated at 105°C. Other components like the APFC Boost Diode is also rated at a lower temperature (59°C for VS450 vs 150°C for CX450). Lower quality components in general. The only reason the reviewer recommends it is because of the price. You can't really complain much for that price.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 12, 2019)

my cx430v2 has left its magic smoke after 7 years running on a bad grid supply, occasional low, high voltages like 180v to 265v (connected to pure sinewave inverter 2kva with stabilizer to buck from 300v) & generator grid supply.
Even have a cctv recording of the smoke and people running away from it 
(still i own around 5 cx430 and a cx450, fan of corsair too )

also the white smoke came at high speed for around 10-15 seconds, later opened it up to see the capacitor exploded and oil leaked over the walls of the psu.
played around with the 120mm fan and man, that was really fast and airy when connected to 12v source without speed reduction(generally it is very silent as the cx430 seems to reduce voltage based on temp/load)
*
so thats a old g620 based system, any suggestions please that will make the system running without burning 3.8k with the new cx450 for a g620 system?.
zebronics/foxin/circle/frontech? which is the better of all the cheapest? visited a local shop to check and not able to assess the lightweight shiny metal psu's with overrated amps written over it .*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2019)

A cheap psu is enough for a G620 system but considering your "power supply situation" it is better to stick to good models.If CX450 is too costly for you then you can go with VS450 which is ~1k cheaper but do read the review posted by @chimera201 above.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 19, 2019)

Corsair VS Series 650 W Review



> The truth is that highly affordable units like the VS650 are the money makers because they are sold in great numbers, which means every brand seriously enrolled in the PSU market has to have mainstream PSU offerings. The challenge is the fine balance between the final price and performance and reliability. This is a tough job to do properly, but Corsair has a lot of experience with power supplies, and its people did a good job with the VS650. Surely, it doesn't set any performance records, but the fact alone that it managed to outlive all of my tough tests means a lot.
> 
> Usually, I am extra cautious when testing mainstream PSUs because a failure won't just result in fireworks, but may damage my equipment. The Chroma I use is highly tolerant to PSU failures, but that is not the case for my very expensive power analyzer that may take quite the blow if a power supply's primary side explodes, which is why I avoid testing incredibly cheap PSUs.
> 
> The major pros of the VS650—next to its low price—are its efficient 5VSB rail, three-year warranty, which is long enough for such a product, and Cybenetics and 80 PLUS ratings. Samples sent to independent labs for certification show the faith a brand has in the product, and that it doesn't have anything to hide. While Cybenetics ratings are much tougher to get then 80 PLUS ones, the VS650 still managed to get their ETA-S efficiency (83.258% overall efficiency) and LAMBDA-S++ noise (33.69 dB[A] overall noise output) ratings.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 19, 2019)

^^Does this mean it is safe to recommend VS series now for extreme budget builds? Also this VS650 costs just a little less than CX550 which itself is sufficient for most mid range budget rigs so not much point going for this.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Does this mean it is safe to recommend VS series now for extreme budget builds? Also this VS650 costs just a little less than CX550 which itself is sufficient for most mid range budget rigs so not much point going for this.



It's good enough for no dGPU budget builds or GPUs like GT 1030.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 19, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> It's good enough for no dGPU budget builds or GPUs like GT 1030.


But any rig needing more than 450W is almost likely to have a dgpu of at least 1050Ti or above.Those who need more than 450W without a dgpu are usually looking for a quality workstation with budget that can easily accommodate a good psu.Isn't this series now good enough(judging by conclusion of reviews) for cards like 1060/1660 that don't require as much power?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> But any rig needing more than 450W is almost likely to have a dgpu of at least 1050Ti or above.Those who need more than 450W without a dgpu are usually looking for a quality workstation with budget that can easily accommodate a good psu.Isn't this series now good enough(judging by conclusion of reviews) for cards like 1060/1660 that don't require as much power?



That whole conclusion is based on price. For the given price it is a great product. That does not mean it's a great product overall. It's still based on the old group regulated design and lower quality components. It won't hold up long for power requirements of current GPUs. Also adding more wattage doesn't really increase manufacturing cost of the PSU by much. That's why you see some higher wattage models same price as a lower wattage model in a particular series (+ mining overstock). They keeping making higher wattage models because people still have the notion that higher wattage is better plus they get a better profit margin on those units.

You should read also this:
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/graphics-card-power-supply-balance,3979-2.html


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2019)

One question is it always good to have high watt psu like 900 or 1000 when actually we need only 500 or 400.. considering that PSU and cabinet that stay for year after year .. so that we buy a good high watt just in case if we want to add more components.

Also does PSU regulate watts based on requirements of componnet.. i have 1000 watt psu but my system only need 500.. will it still draw 1000.. will it affect my electronic bill.

Dowa PSU loos it's its quality if left unused for long 

Or used too much .

Where can i find hierarchy chart of psu available in india

Can we change components in PSU our self


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 26, 2019)

> One question is it always good to have high watt psu like 900 or 1000 when actually we need only 500 or 400.. considering that PSU and cabinet that stay for year after year .. so that we buy a good high watt just in case if we want to add more components.



SLI/CF is pretty much dead. So there's no point doing multi-GPU. So if you have a high end enthusiast system with many drives and add-ons 750W would be a sweet spot. 1000W is overkill for any consumer PC.



> Also does PSU regulate watts based on requirements of componnet.. i have 1000 watt psu but my system only need 500.. will it still draw 1000.. will it affect my electronic bill.


It will only consume power depending on load.



> Dowa PSU loos it's its quality if left unused for long





> Or used too much .


Dust ,humidity, temperature, power surges, etc can wear out the PSU over time. Running the PSU will generate heat so yeah it will wear out.



> Where can i find hierarchy chart of psu available in india


It's just Corsair and Antec that are competitive in India. CoolerMaster ain't competitive yet. Seasonic is outdated. Just looking at the warranty years on Corsair and Antec units would be enough to know it's quality.



> Can we change components in PSU our self


Don't.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 27, 2019)

Johnny Lucky Power Supply Recommendation
JonnyGURU.com – Home of the PSU GURUs.
Best Power Supplies of 2019 - Top PSUs for Gaming PCs | Tom's Hardware
PSU Tier List 4.0
Best PC Power Supplies: Holiday 2019
Corsair "hierarchy"

Other useful links
Rocket Jump Ninja | Rocket Jump Ninja
PlayTool Home


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 27, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> SLI/CF is pretty much dead. So there's no point doing multi-GPU. So if you have a high end enthusiast system with many drives and add-ons 750W would be a sweet spot. 1000W is overkill for any consumer PC.
> 
> 
> It will only consume power depending on load.
> ...



Hmmm

Listen all guys who are selling their hugely used power supply at almost 70 - 80 % price of original or new one.

PSU should not be sold at too high price when it's second hand...

Also can you guys please update the recommendation list

Also is it cheaper in USA or india

So we can arrange from there


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 27, 2019)

dont buy the psu from usa-if you run into any problems then you will have trouble RMA'ing it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2019)

Skyh3ck said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Listen all guys who are selling their hugely used power supply at almost 70 - 80 % price of original or new one.
> 
> ...


Those who are selling PSU's in other forums or in OLX RMA them and get sealed units and sell them at a higher price. This I have noticed.
Once I sold a Corsair H60 to a member in other forum, he said he got damaged unit regarding radiator and sent it to RMA and got a sealed unit. Then he sold it at a higher price than I sold to him.
And again some of them get computer components at throwaway prices like in auctions likewise, they sell in these forums for a very good prices.
I suggest you ask any one of them, they can get you a very good modular PSU for a good price.

PS: This is what I was telling Raabo to do for this forum as well. This forum is dying regarding the members present. I have many good memories regarding Digit since my College days I used to buy every month's copy of Digit & Skoar in my home town.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 27, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> This forum is dying regarding the members present.


People are active on r/IndianGaming because they might get faster responses compared to forums.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes man I used to buy every digit magazine. And forum was buzzing with questions and answers..

There were so many pc build request.. but since Mobile phone came o oy hardcore pc enthusiast only come and check..

Look how the laptop technology did not improve.. the users are not increasing and now main focus is on phones


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 28, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Those who are selling PSU's in other forums or in OLX RMA them and get sealed units and sell them at a higher price. This I have noticed.
> Once I sold a Corsair H60 to a member in other forum, he said he got damaged unit regarding radiator and sent it to RMA and got a sealed unit. Then he sold it at a higher price than I sold to him.
> And again some of them get computer components at throwaway prices like in auctions likewise, they sell in these forums for a very good prices.
> I suggest you ask any one of them, they can get you a very good modular PSU for a good price.
> ...



Don't you need original bill for RMA.

Also now days company don't just change product if you rma they will check and repair at last resort give a replacement


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 3, 2020)

Reply brother


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> Reply brother


It depends on brand/service centre. Some will insist on original bill,some will just check from the serial number. Same is the case with replacement/repair,hdd brands(2 only anyway,wd & seagate) give refurbished hdd while psu are mostly replaced as it is not worth it to repair them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It depends on brand/service centre. Some will insist on original bill,some will just check from the serial number. Same is the case with replacement/repair,hdd brands(2 only anyway,wd & seagate) give refurbished hdd while psu are mostly replaced as it is not worth it to repair them.


Rightly said. So having Invoice at hand is always better because some will ask for it and some wont.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 4, 2020)

Is it worth to buy a used PSU if it's good price and seller assures it's condition


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> Is it worth to buy a used PSU if it's good price and seller assures it's condition


By used if you meant not repaired & it has original bill along with remaining warranty of at least a year & it costs less than 2k & it is not older than 2 years then you can consider it.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 8, 2020)

Is it ok to get Antec BP450p (around 2200) for my old system (P4 3GHZ, Gigabyte 81915, 2 X 1GB DDR, 2TB WD Blue & Asus PATA DVD Writer)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes,even for basic level new systems like pentium g5400/athlon 200GE such psu like antec bp or corsair vs series are fine but prefer corsair VS as it gives 5 years warranty compared to antec's 3 years.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 6, 2020)

Which power supply will be the better one among these 2: Antec EAG pro 750W and Corsair TXM-750?

Both of them come with 7 years warranty and the antec model features two EPS cables and is a bit cheaper than the corsair one.

However,according to Tomshardware review,the EAG 750 has a high inrush current issue when its subjected to 230V input ,which seems problematic to me.It seems this could probably damage components in the long run.

So if had to get any one among them,which would be an overall better (and safer) choice?Please advice.

Also is Antec's after sales service good enough as compared to corsair's?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> However,according to Tomshardware review,the EAG 750 has a high inrush current issue when its subjected to 230V input ,which seems problematic to me.It seems this could probably damage components in the long run.


If you start caring about such small details in highly unlikely scenarios then you might as well drop the matter altogether considering this is India where people run 1070 card with VS450/550 for years without issues.

I know corsair after sales support is good judging from online comments.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Which power supply will be the better one among these 2: Antec EAG pro 750W and Corsair TXM-750?
> 
> Both of them come with 7 years warranty and the antec model features two EPS cables and is a bit cheaper than the corsair one.
> 
> ...


My choice would be Corsair TX 650M as Corsair has better reputation & TX650M is considered a good entry-level gold rated PSU. Most people don't need 750W, if you need, go for TX 750M.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 6, 2020)

My primary choice was the antec unit due to its lower price tag, but i am having concerns about its current inrush issue. Otherwise it seems ok for the most part. 

Also i read somewhere that some power hungry gpus were causing these new EAG psus to shut down-was it really the case or just rumors?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Also i read somewhere that some power hungry gpus were causing these new EAG psus to shut down-was it really the case or just rumors?


Unless it is widely reported on reddit or acknowledged by some reputed tech forum review i say it is a rumor.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 6, 2020)

If someone buys a 1000w psu, then will he need to buy a ups with a capacity if 1 kva or higher? Or will a normal 600va ups suffice? 

Will a higher watt psu draw more current only when needed or it may pull more watts arbitrarily, thus putting more load on the ups and increasing energy usage?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> If someone buys a 1000w psu, then will he need to buy a ups with a capacity if 1 kva or higher? Or will a normal 600va ups suffice?
> 
> Will a higher watt psu draw more current only when needed or it may pull more watts arbitrarily, thus putting more load on the ups and increasing energy usage?


Never buy a psu of capacity much more than your actual need. @chimera201


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 7, 2020)

The antec Earthwatt series has a new and an older lineup-the newer one comes with 7 yrs warranty.Is there any way to check that i am getting the newer model and not the old one if its ordered online?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 7, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> If someone buys a 1000w psu, then will he need to buy a ups with a capacity if 1 kva or higher? Or will a normal 600va ups suffice?
> 
> Will a higher watt psu draw more current only when needed or it may pull more watts arbitrarily, thus putting more load on the ups and increasing energy usage?



No higher watt PSU will only draw current as much is needed. But higher watt PSUs usually have higher capacity caps and charging them at switch on would have a higher load. Also 1KVA UPS will only output 1000watts at 100% efficiency which is not possible. For 1000 watts you would need atleast 1.5KVA UPS to be safe. But why would anyone get a 1000 watt PSU in the first place. 550W is good enough for any personal system.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 7, 2020)

Is it safe to go with eag 750 pro from antec?how can i make sure that i am getting the latest model with 7 yrs warranty?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 7, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is it safe to go with eag 750 pro from antec?how can i make sure that i am getting the latest model with 7 yrs warranty?



You just look whether it has 7yrs warranty logo. It will be there in several places on the box. Hard to miss it.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2020)

Wanted to order the psu today itself but heard that the WB govt will be implementing total lockdown in containment zones for 2 weeks in a row, starting from Thursday of this week. 

So i am not sure whether i will receive the item in time if i order it now(wanted to order from Amazon). Due to lockdown delivery maybe indefinitely delayed. Normally i buy stuff from md or vedant in kolkata but due to the current situation and prevailing transportation issues, i won't be able to visit their store physically.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 10, 2020)

bought a new 700 VA APC ups recently-if i were to buy a 750w psu,would my ups be able to handle the power demands of such a psu?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> bought a new 700 VA APC ups recently-if i were to buy a 750w psu,would my ups be able to handle the power demands of such a psu?


Depends on many factors so basically you won't know unless you try it.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 10, 2020)

Earlier i used my old apc 650va ups with seasonic 620w psu as well as corsair 550w psu, but fortunately there were no issues despite the psu capacity being much higher than that of the ups. 

Its said that higher watt psus tend to draw high inrush current at startup - could that damage the ups somehow?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Earlier i used my old apc 650va ups with seasonic 620w psu as well as corsair 550w psu, but fortunately there were no issues despite the psu capacity being much higher than that of the ups.
> 
> Its said that higher watt psus tend to draw high inrush current at startup - could that damage the ups somehow?


Like I said it all depends on various factors.e.g.under certain load+certain voltage+certain moment of power cut etc which you cannot predict so I guess you can leave it with chance.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> bought a new 700 VA APC ups recently-if i were to buy a 750w psu,would my ups be able to handle the power demands of such a psu?


Most PCs don't use 700W on load. PSU alone might draw like 300-400W usually, so along with other parts its easily under 700VA.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Most PCs don't use 700W on load. PSU alone might draw like 300-400W usually, so along with other parts its easily under 700VA.


700VA ups=700*0.6=420W


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 1, 2020)

How are ARTIS Brand PSU/SMPS? Any Idea? Anyone using here?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> How are ARTIS Brand PSU/SMPS? Any Idea? Anyone using here?


Avoid such local brands, stick to corsair VS series(2017 version white label) for lowest end PCs & corsair CX series(2017 version white label) for budget range pc.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Avoid such local brands, stick to corsair VS series(2017 version white label) for lowest end PCs & corsair CX series(2017 version white label) for budget range pc.


But AEROCOOL from Taiwan is also a good PSU, Isn't it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> But AEROCOOL from Taiwan is also a good PSU, Isn't it?


Aerocool is just another psu seller & I am not even sure about its after sales support in India.
*linustechtips.com/main/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/@chimera201


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> How are ARTIS Brand PSU/SMPS? Any Idea? Anyone using here?


As a rule of thumb, I always suggest everyone to keep at least 3000 INR as a budget for the PSU. And just to be safe, don't purchase anything outside of this list:

Corsair
Antec
Seasonic


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 3, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> But AEROCOOL from Taiwan is also a good PSU, Isn't it?



I don't think they have many good PSUs other than Project 7 which isn't available.
*www.techpowerup.com/review/aerocool-acp-650fp7/13.html
India is a very tough market for high quality PSUs. Only Corsair and Antec survived.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 24, 2020)

*www.tomshardware.com/news/seasonic-outs-nvidia-12-pin-power-connector-lists-850w-psu
*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/p5TqPBwps9yVUcEWFUfPnf-650-80.jpg.webp*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/5YcitNp9eMSUC4VFCHzawA-650-80.jpg.webp*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/3998Cq7Cjq2EZuRtx7952B-650-80.jpg.webp*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/7EFUpHAT7FPmgmxVWFDH6B-650-80.jpg.webp*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/fboYmHAuQK5sF8n8dKmX9B-650-80.jpg.webp*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/VhtMF4UmDJ7nPMwC7QLMDB-650-80.jpg.webp


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 1, 2021)

can anyone provide power supply list budget wise??
like this =>

_between ₹1000-₹1500
1. cooler master xyz 400w = ₹1400 (rating = 6/10)
2. corsair xyz 350w = ₹1450 (rating = 7.5/10)
3. antec xyz 500w = 1500 (rating = 5.5/10)
between ₹1500-₹2000
4.
5.
etc etc.._

I want to suggest power supply in my work area.
can anyone help me out..
I know about psu and 80+ bronze gold platinum but it will be better if I know the options with price while suggesting them..
thank you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> can anyone provide power supply list budget wise??
> like this =>
> 
> _between ₹1000-₹1500
> ...


Check linustechtips psu tier list & match with available psu on mdcomputers,vedant.primeabgb,theitdepot. To be frank there isn't much to select as very few good budget psu models available in India.
*linustechtips.com/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 1, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check linustechtips psu tier list & match with available psu on mdcomputers,vedant.primeabgb,theitdepot. To be frank there isn't much to select as very few good budget psu models available in India.
> *linustechtips.com/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/


+1 to this


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 1, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> can anyone provide power supply list budget wise??
> like this =>
> 
> _between ₹1000-₹1500
> ...


My general suggestions are:

Gigabyte P550B 550W 80+ bronze: 3.5k (basic systems or entry level gaming with nothing more than GTX 1650S)
Corsair CX 550 550W bronze: 4.5k (Entry to mid level gaming rigs, say till 160W GPUs like RTX 2060)
Corsair CX 650 650W Bronze: 5.5k (for up to 200W GPUs, but highly recommended to spend more as you are likely spending 100k on rig)
Antec HCG750 750W Gold: 7.6k (anything up to RTX 3070)
Corsair RM850x 850W Gold: 12k (RTX 3080/3090)
Problem is, many PSUs might be OOS, especially Corsair ones, so check what's available & use the PSU Tier list to check if its a good PSU.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 2, 2021)

Actually power supply needed for office pcs I don't know the specs but no GPU in there.
Also only used for MS Office and browsing purpose no hevy medium tasks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Actually power supply needed for office pcs I don't know the specs but no GPU in there.
> Also only used for MS Office and browsing purpose no hevy medium tasks.


If office pc & no gpu with 4/6 core processor then I think even corsair VS series is alright but try to get at least corsair CX450.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 5, 2021)

Why do some psu makers provide in cable capacitors as opposed to psus with capacitors built into the psu itself?What are the advantages/disadvantages of having such an arrangement?

Is it a good idea to buy a psu having such cables eg Corsair's RMX 850?Are such cables more likely to fail if bent or flexed too much as opposed to cables without any capacitors built into them?


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2021)

*www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads...le-capacitors-why-people-dislike-them.258986/


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2021)

Guys is it true corsair PSUs have international warranty and they actually honor it ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys is it true corsair PSUs have international warranty and they actually honor it ?



yes 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Corsair/comments/9qin8n


----------



## chetansha (Mar 21, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys is it true corsair PSUs have international warranty and they actually honor it ?


Only to original owners and bill copy is required. 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2021)

chetansha said:


> Only to original owners and bill copy is required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk



Plus corsair may ask you to ship it to some overseas location for which you need to incur one part of the shipping charge. If they ask you send it to some local service center then it would be just awesome.


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 2, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can buy seasonic platinum PSUs in India? I have used Seasonic PSUs for the last 10+ years and I'm very happy. But I haven't seen them available online for a long time.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2021)

*mdcomputers.in/seasonic-snowsilent-series-750-watt-80-plus-platinum-ss-750xp2s.html


----------



## TigerKing (May 2, 2021)

*www.johnnylucky.org/index.html
*www.rocketjumpninja.com/
*linustechtips.com/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> *www.johnnylucky.org/index.html


Not a good site to refer when its list is missing the best budget psu model of corsair launched in last 5 years(CX 2017 series).


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 3, 2021)

Out of stock, nothing on prime either. Even if any get listed, they're never in stock. I want to replace my near 10 year old 850 M12ii.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2021)

teknoPhobia said:


> Out of stock, nothing on prime either. Even if any get listed, they're never in stock. I want to replace my near 10 year old 850 M12ii.


Check the linustechtips psu tier list posted above & pick at least a tier B psu available currently.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 3, 2021)

teknoPhobia said:


> Out of stock, nothing on prime either. Even if any get listed, they're never in stock. I want to replace my near 10 year old 850 M12ii.


Maybe get a PSU with 10 year warranty like Antec HCG 750/850 Gold, or go with the popular Corsair RM/SF/HX/AX series.
Corsair HX Series HX1000 — 1000 Watt 80 Plus Platinum Certified Fully Modular Power Supply


----------



## aby geek (May 13, 2021)

Omega that psu tier list mentions in potentially dangerous section all of the gigabyte non aorus, so should we suggest those for budget builds or not?

Could we do our own list but instead of budget classification we could just put down the best units from each brand available from a-z with use case scenario mentioned?


----------



## aby geek (May 13, 2021)

teknoPhobia said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy seasonic platinum PSUs in India? I have used Seasonic PSUs for the last 10+ years and I'm very happy. But I haven't seen them available online for a long time.


Asus thor is 850w and around same price and thermaltek has 1050w at 20k comparing to those too this vfm.
*mdcomputers.in/thermaltake-toughpower-pf1-argb-1200w-80-plus-platinum-ps-tpd-1200f3fape-1.htmlWhat wattage and budget are you looking at?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 13, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Omega that psu tier list mentions in potentially dangerous section all of the gigabyte non aorus, so should we suggest those for budget builds or not?
> 
> Could we do our own list but instead of budget classification we could just put down the best units from each brand available from a-z with use case scenario mentioned?


Got the info recently that some Gigabyte ones even explode, so stopped recommending that & replaced it with Corsair CV550/650 for 3.7k/4.7k.


----------



## aby geek (May 13, 2021)

*www.desertcart.in/brands/seasonicAnyone heard of this site. It has quiet a collection of seasonic units and even Evga.


----------



## chetansha (May 13, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.desertcart.in/brands/seasonicAnyone heard of this site. It has quiet a collection of seasonic units and even Evga.


This site is an importer you have to pay additional customs and Shipp. No warranty. 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 14, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.desertcart.in/brands/seasonicAnyone heard of this site. It has quiet a collection of seasonic units and even Evga.


They import everything from Arab country and has huge delivery charges like customs.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 1, 2021)

Could explain why people are comparing gigabyte aorus 850w with seasonic focus plus 850 in the toms hardware forums? Coz aorus is 10k here and focus 850 is 35k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Could explain why people are comparing gigabyte aorus 850w with seasonic focus plus 850 in the toms hardware forums? Coz aorus is 10k here and focus 850 is 35k.


No idea, check US/EU prices maybe.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 3, 2021)

Gigabyte is actually expensive there.
*www.newegg.com/seasonic-focus-plus-850-gold-ssr-850fx-850w/p/N82E16817151188*www.newegg.com/gigabyte-aorus-p850w-gp-ap850gm/p/N82E16817233027
*forums.tomshardware.com/threads/gigabyte-aorus-p850w-gold-or-seasonic-focus-plus-850w.3529113/


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2021)

So GN's exploding Gigabyte PSU video is out:


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> So GN's exploding Gigabyte PSU video is out:


Gigabyte motherboards are also waste.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2021)

*www.techpowerup.com/review/playstation-5-power-supply-adp-400dr/
Really good PSU with high quality components.



> The ADP-400DR is built like a tank. I overloaded it with up to 584 W, loaded it until its temperature on the secondary side exceeded 100°C, and short-circuited its rail. Whatever I did, it continued to work properly and didn't die on me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> Really good PSU with high quality components.


Now if only we can get even half as good as this psu at reasonable price in India. Btw any changes in budget psu category or after corsair CX 2017 series demise only option left is colermaster MWE.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Now if only we can get even half as good as this psu at reasonable price in India. Btw any changes in budget psu category or after corsair CX 2017 series demise only option left is colermaster MWE.



Antec Neo Eco series seems to be the only good option after Corsair CX.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> Antec Neo Eco series seems to be the only good option after Corsair CX.


According to linustectips psu tier list Neo Eco Classic NE-C (X50W/X20W) / Modular NE-M / NE-M v2 - NX falls in tier-D while Neo Eco II falls in tier-C. Cooler Master | MWE V2 White [MPE] Full-range Input / V2 Bronze [MPE] Full-range Input though falls in tier-B low priority.

Also I am confused so can you confirm if these psu fall in tier-B of the list(neo eco gold has 3 entries two in tier-B & other in tier-C low priority):

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...d-certification-fully-modular-psu-ne750-gold/

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...gold-650-v2-full-modular-smps-mpe-6501-afaag/


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> According to linustectips psu tier list Neo Eco Classic NE-C (X50W/X20W) / Modular NE-M / NE-M v2 - NX falls in tier-D while Neo Eco II falls in tier-C. Cooler Master | MWE V2 White [MPE] Full-range Input / V2 Bronze [MPE] Full-range Input though falls in tier-B low priority.


They probably placed it low because of lack of reviews. Honestly the tier list is completely useless for budget PSUs. That's why other better tier list like the tomshardware one got shutdown.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> They probably placed it low because of lack of reviews. Honestly the tier list is completely useless for budget PSUs. That's why other better tier list like the tomshardware one got shutdown.


Can we just say nowadays that a psu with 3 years warranty is alright for i5/ryzen 5+1650 super/similar card setup & 5 or more years warranty psu for higher setups with gigabyte being an exception that need to be avoided?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 18, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can we just say nowadays that a psu with 3 years warranty is alright for i5/ryzen 5+1650 super/similar card setup & 5 or more years warranty psu for higher setups with gigabyte being an exception that need to be avoided?


Depends. I would just avoid entire Gigabyte lineup since they have spotty OEMs for most of their PSUs. Corsair and Antec are the only ones with competitive pricing in India. CM is third choice.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> Depends. I would just avoid entire Gigabyte lineup since they have spotty OEMs for most of their PSUs. Corsair and Antec are the only ones with competitive pricing in India. CM is third choice.


Is corsair's new CV series with 3 years warranty worth considering for mid range PCs with 1650 super/similar cards setup?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 18, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is corsair's new CV series with 3 years warranty worth considering for mid range PCs with 1650 super/similar cards setup?


It's ok till GTX 1650 i guess. GTX 1650 Super might be pushing it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> It's ok till GTX 1650 i guess. GTX 1650 Super might be pushing it.


How about this one, linustechtips psu tier list has it in low priority tier-B with a note which says "Cooler Master MWE V2 White and Bronze units have high ripple issues on very low load also resulting in increased coil whine, fix pending."
*mdcomputers.in/cooler-master-mwe-v2-650-watt-80-plus-bronze-mpe-6501-acabw-bin.html


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 19, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> How about this one, linustechtips psu tier list has it in low priority tier-B with a note which says "Cooler Master MWE V2 White and Bronze units have high ripple issues on very low load also resulting in increased coil whine, fix pending."
> *mdcomputers.in/cooler-master-mwe-v2-650-watt-80-plus-bronze-mpe-6501-acabw-bin.html



See they have put it in Tier B purely because it's DC-DC instead of being group regulated. And they are basically praising it because they are getting a DC-DC unit for such a low price. The performance/price ratio is great. But group regulation hasn't been proven to be a problem for any of the new CPUs in real world scenario. The Antec Neo Eco is group regulated but it has way better quality components than the MWE. e.g. MWE v2 still has 85C rated caps, while Antec has 105C rated caps. While DC-DC is good, MWE v2 has cut corners elsewhere such as longevity which cannot be measured in lab tests.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> See they have put it in Tier B purely because it's DC-DC instead of being group regulated. And they are basically praising it because they are getting a DC-DC unit for such a low price. The performance/price ratio is great. But group regulation hasn't been proven to be a problem for any of the new CPUs in real world scenario. The Antec Neo Eco is group regulated but it has way better quality components than the MWE. e.g. MWE v2 still has 85C rated caps, while Antec has 105C rated caps. While DC-DC is good, MWE v2 has cut corners elsewhere such as longevity which cannot be measured in lab tests.


You are talking about this model, right?
*mdcomputers.in/antec-550-watt-80-plus-bronze-semi-modular-ne550m-v2.html


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 19, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are talking about this model, right?
> *mdcomputers.in/antec-550-watt-80-plus-bronze-semi-modular-ne550m-v2.html


Yes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> Yes


Just out of curiosity how would you rate this psu on a scale of 10 compared with older corsair CX450/550/650/750 2017 grey/white label.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 20, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just out of curiosity how would you rate this psu on a scale of 10 compared with older corsair CX450/550/650/750 2017 grey/white label.


Isn't CX450 2017 still the latest model? Was there a revision after? I would place it between MWE v2 and latest Corsair CX. Only if the non-modular Neo Eco was available it's pricing would have been more better. But alas all good budget PSUs are unavailable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> Isn't CX450 2017 still the latest model? Was there a revision after? I would place it between MWE v2 and latest Corsair CX. Only if the non-modular Neo Eco was available it's pricing would have been more better. But alas all good budget PSUs are unavailable.


I meant to say that now corsair CX450/550/650/750 series is not available anymore for buying(at least in India) so it can be practically considered as out of production & replaced by newer CV series which is definitely inferior to it.

By latest CX do you mean CX-F rgb series which looks clearly overpriced to me or you mean to say older CX series(which used to be available earlier) is still below MWE v2?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 20, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I meant to say that now corsair CX450/550/650/750 series is not available anymore for buying(at least in India) so it can be practically considered as out of production & replaced by newer CV series which is definitely inferior to it.
> 
> By latest CX do you mean CX-F rgb series which looks clearly overpriced to me or you mean to say older CX series(which used to be available earlier) is still below MWE v2?


No I mean the CX450/550/650 , etc and it's better than MWE v2


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> No I mean the CX450/550/650 , etc and it's better than MWE v2


So when you said "I would place it between MWE v2 and latest Corsair CX" you were talking about antec neo eco model I asked about. That means as of now there is no equivalent of corsair CX450/550/650 in currently available budget models as CX650M though available still cost 6600 around which we can get coolermaster MWE Gold V2 650w & for a bit more Antec Neo Eco Gold 750w with 7 years warranty.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2022)

Is Antec Atom V450 enough for a NAS running pentium G620 & 3-4 hdd? I don't really want to spend too much as the mobo might be dying & in worst case scenario may buy a generic h61 mobo for 3k or second hand h61 mobo from TE for around 1.5k whenever possible as no hurry to build this NAS.
@chimera201


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 14, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is Antec Atom V450 enough for a NAS running pentium G620 & 3-4 hdd? I don't really want to spend too much as the mobo might be dying & in worst case scenario may buy a generic h61 mobo for 3k or second hand h61 mobo from TE for around 1.5k whenever possible as no hurry to build this NAS.
> @chimera201


atleast get the Antec VP450P. The Atom isn't much different than the local brand PSUs


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2022)

chimera201 said:


> atleast get the Antec VP450P. The Atom isn't much different than the local brand PSUs


Its priced just a little under 2.7k. Are psu nowadays really have gone down that much in quality that even running a 10 year old dual core processor & a couple of hdd need at least a VP450P(for reference I used to have FSP Saga II for this config which I remember buying at around 1.9-2k back in 2012)?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 15, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Its priced just a little under 2.7k. Are psu nowadays really have gone down that much in quality that even running a 10 year old dual core processor & a couple of hdd need at least a VP450P(for reference I used to have FSP Saga II for this config which I remember buying at around 1.9-2k back in 2012)?


It's just inflation.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2022)

chimera201 said:


> It's just inflation.


I originally had a budget of 2k for the psu, is there any cheaper option than antec vp450p plus. What about Thermaltake Litepower 450W Black Edition, SilverStone SST-ST50F-ES230 v 2.0 - Strider Essential Series 500W or Deepcool PF450 450 Watt 80 Plus?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 15, 2022)

corsair's vs 450 used to be available for around 2.3k-but i think it has been discontinued now. It was a great choice for older systems that didn't require a lot of power.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> corsair's vs 450 used to be available for around 2.3k-but i think it has been discontinued now. It was a great choice for older systems that didn't require a lot of power.


Yeah & the current cheapest psu from corsair is around 3k which does seem to be overkill for a low tdp integrated graphics processor with a couple of HDDs only running as NAS/file server.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 15, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I originally had a budget of 2k for the psu, is there any cheaper option than antec vp450p plus. What about Thermaltake Litepower 450W Black Edition, SilverStone SST-ST50F-ES230 v 2.0 - Strider Essential Series 500W or Deepcool PF450 450 Watt 80 Plus?


Those seem better than the Antec Atom. Could go for Deepcool PF450.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2022)

chimera201 said:


> Those seem better than the Antec Atom. Could go for Deepcool PF450.


If during sale the prices of antec vp450p plus, Thermaltake Litepower 450W Black Edition, SilverStone SST-ST50F-ES230 v 2.0 - Strider Essential Series 500W & Deepcool PF450 450 Watt 80 Plus drops by different amount then what should be the priority order.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 23, 2022)

Guys, my Antec VP 450P is still going on strong & almost 4 months short of 8 years. 
Can I get similar 450 watts or max 500 watts PSU under 3k now?
How is EVGA 450BR around 2600? or MSI Mag series which are coming with 5 yrs of warranty?


----------



## DestGod (Sep 23, 2022)

sandynator said:


> Guys, my Antec VP 450P is still going on strong & almost 4 months short of 8 years.
> Can I get similar 450 watts or max 500 watts PSU under 3k now?
> How is EVGA 450BR around 2600? or MSI Mag series which are coming with 5 yrs of warranty?


Avoid EVGA PSUs, they are relatively new here, so better to wait for a while and see how they do. Their BR series PSUs are bad anyways.
*www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web...4QFnoECA4QAQ&usg=AOvVaw0-hpGNc15QnkzikA6JC59ORefer this PSU tier list, I would not recommend anything below Tier C.


----------

